# falken tires ?



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i just came back from modica bros and they sold me 2 of these tires not even half way use for 32 bucks nice tread no broke belts just can any one tell me if these are good tires and if that price is right cause it says its 191 bucks mine are the 215/45 zr16 http://www.1010tires.com/tire.asp?tirebrand=Falken&tiremodel=Azenis+Sport
are these tyres suppose to be pretty good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea those tires are good


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> yea those tires are good


so i got a good deal then


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Not a bad deal. Just be extra super careful in the rain. LOL hydroplaning out of control.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FCS said:


> Not a bad deal. Just be extra super careful in the rain. LOL hydroplaning out of control.


lol their dry trac is next to the BF T/A KD...as said, for rain well, they arent as bad as drag radials but their close lol.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and like i mentioned to you earlier...theyre pretty noisy tires..but for the price, theyre good


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

They're also wider than you normally want on our cars.
But can't be that price, :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> They're also wider than you normally want on our cars.
> But can't be that price, :thumbup:



how do u figure....?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i have falkan's i love them


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I got my Falken tires here:

http://discounttiredirect.com/direc...ilBrnd.do?tpc=FALHZ5&tp=Passenger/Performance

Falken Ziex 512 have excellent traction on wet weather. Awesome tires. If you look at the tire thread you could see that huge groove that's supposed to channel and displace the water.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> how do u figure....?


I'm assuming you have a 1.6, they don't make enough power to necessitate that wide of a tire. It is just extra drag. I've always heard that 205 is the widest we should use even if modded. Doubt it's a big deal, just something to consider.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> I'm assuming you have a 1.6, they don't make enough power to necessitate that wide of a tire. It is just extra drag. I've always heard that 205 is the widest we should use even if modded. Doubt it's a big deal, just something to consider.



well, typically....the wider the tire the better the handling


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> well, typically....the wider the tire the better the handling


Thats what I thought myself.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Not in snow. In snow the narrower the tire the better.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Will said:


> Not in snow. In snow the narrower the tire the better.



true


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

these tires suck in rain i wrecked my car the 2nd day i got these tires cause it rained well i wouldnt say wrecked i just slid into a ditch made a left turn and pop the clutch in 2nd to excell ..Not trying to spin then.. but they did so i went right in it but didnt do mutch to my car just the lil clip on my right side of my bumper broke but all fixed now but during the day ill say they nice


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I was going to buy Azenis, but I'm going for Zeix instead, I don't want to hydroplane when it does rain (which does happen in SoCali in the winter).


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

:thumbup: x2 for my Ziex-512 205/50/15 awesome tires.


----------

